# Reminder Hudson Valley Knit/Crochet Group First Meeting



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,
Our first meeting is scheduled for Wednesday 8/15 from 6:30-9:30pm, at the Fishkill Recreation Center, 793 Route 52, Fishkill NY 12524. You may want to bring a cushion, as I'm not sure how comfortable the chairs will be. Hope to see and meet many of you there.
Katsch, Kathy & Deb-Babbles, Deb


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I look forward to meeting you! 
We are to bring $2.00 each, yes?
Marylou


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

correct a small fee to use the room


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the reminder. was just thinking about this last nite. will try to make it.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking forward to it. See you there.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Have a wonderful time. Our meetings are wonderful, with all the sharing, learning, and laughter.
Don't forget to tell us the name of your new group.
Knitlady999


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitlady999 said:


> Have a wonderful time. Our meetings are wonderful, with all the sharing, learning, and laughter.
> Don't forget to tell us the name of your new group.
> Knitlady999


Thank you knitlady999. We will let you know what name we decide on. Maybe at some point we can all meet. NYC meets Hudson Valley, sounds like fun to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe a get-together in one of the State parks in the Fall. That would be a fun thing to do. Picnic, knit and talk.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maybe a get-together in one of the State parks in the Fall. That would be a fun thing to do. Picnic, knit and talk.


Totally fun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

okay, let's see who is into it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Katsch said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a get-together in one of the State parks in the Fall. That would be a fun thing to do. Picnic, knit and talk.
> ...


Sounds great! I'm in!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Terrif!

We need to chose a date and tentative location so we can get the ball rolling on getting it together.

Do any of the NYC folks want to come?
Anyone else in the mid-hudson valley?
Anyone near the Conn border?

Need to put the call out on the Digest Events section or General Chit/Cat


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How was the knitting group last nite. I had every intention of coming but fell asleep--was working on 4 hours of sleep the nite before. How many came? Next meeting?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How was the knitting group last nite. I had every intention of coming but fell asleep--was working on 4 hours of sleep the nite before. How many came? Next meeting?


I wondered about you, sorry to have missed meeting you. We had a nice time. There were 6 of us and our next meeting will be Sept 19th at the Rombout Firehouse which is also on Rte 52. Deb-Babbles, Deb has been working to obtain this space for us and she has been told we may use it. We are very pleased about this as the firehouse will be more comfortable and free. Hope to see you there. We are trying to think of a name for our group and may want to keep it related to the history of the Hudson Valley.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmm? do we have any famous people or wives who were knitters in history? maybe i can contact the historic society in new paltz to see what they have in their archives. we also have a terrific historic section in the library here.

i will put sept 19 date in my book


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hmmm? do we have any famous people or wives who were knitters in history? maybe i can contact the historic society in new paltz to see what they have in their archives. we also have a terrific historic section in the library here.
> 
> i will put sept 19 date in my book


Good we don't want to miss meeting you. I think Elenor Roosevelt may have been a knitter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

here is an article on Eleanor and knitting:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter09/FEATwin09SIT.php

it includes a mitten pattern from eleanor. maybe the gorup can be called Eleanor's Mittens?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, and look what I just found. Back on Feb 5, 2012 there was an announcement here, on KP about a Knit In at Valkill that happened in May. Did anyone know about this?

Apparently Eleanor was a frequent knitter and knit in public at meetings.

and found this picture 1932 Executive Mansion Albany, NY


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good work tamarque. We will have to put our thinking caps on. I like using Eleanor as a reference or name of sorts as she was a strong woman.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I like "Knit In" maybe we can come up with something using that phrase? I think at our next meeting we should discuss with the group. I do like Eleanor's Mittens as well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well that was a fun bit of research online. The mittens are photo'd in the Knitty article along with the pattern so maybe people want to play off that. I was looking for other things she did but haven't found anything yet and the article indicates that historians/curators did not take her knitting to be significant enough to showcase it. BooHiss to them,


----------

